# Fresh Shrimp caused fish to breed



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I bought a fresh shrimp from my local grocer to spoil my fish on Tuesday. I washed it really good, cut it into tiny pieces and fed it to all my fish. Feeding frenzy, it looked like sharks were in the tanks. Last night I noticed all my fish in my 75 gal gathering in one corner and picking on something. I had not fed them yet so I took a closer look, thinking a fish might have died. But I did not see anything even though it looked like they were eating something. Then I noticed a few of my minnows chasing each other, well actually three of them were after my biggest one. Looks like the shrimp put them in the mood. I removed the female and one of the more aggressive males and put both of them into my zebra pleco tank. It took about 15 minutes until he remembered what he had been doing and he started to mess with her again. I left them in there for 30 minutes longer and then returned both of them to their tank. Now I will see if this resulted in anything. I really don't want any more minnows (bait and tackle shop variety) but I need practise raising fry so if a couple would make it that would be neat. But I imagine the zebras eating some of the fry. But there is a large amount of java moss in this tank so a few could get away without detection. This maybe an easy way to trigger spawning since I had not done anything else, no water changes recently and no live food.


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

that has happened to my bro's swordtails.unfortunatly one died.


----------

